# Ft Bragg Deployments



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2012)

from the fayettenam observer:
http://fayobserver.com/articles/2012/12/05/1222217?sac=fo.military

Interesting that an active duty unit is headed to Kosovo:

The 525th Battlefield Surveillance Brigade will send two battalions to Afghanistan and the brigade headquarters and a squadron to Kosovo, Allyn said.

Then this:

The 18th Airborne Corps headquarters will replace 3rd Corps headquarters in Afghanistan, probably in early 2014, Allyn said.

Why the fuck is III Corps in Afghanistan?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 5, 2012)

Because V Corps and the XVIII ABN Corps are going to be need for Syria and/or Iran?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Because V Corps and the XVIII ABN Corps are going to be need for Syria and/or Iran?


Iran=Armor+ III Corps (MHO)
Asscrackistan is more of a light battlefield, which (supposedly) is XVIII Corps forte.

V Corps should be able to do Syria along with NATO.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 5, 2012)

IMO Afghanistan is about to become an economy of force mission for the general purpose forces.  That might be why III Corps is going there instead of the more "elite" units.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> IMO Afghanistan is about to become an economy of force mission for the general purpose forces. That might be why III Corps is going there instead of the more "elite" units.


The story said they are there now, and XVIII will replace them.


----------



## AWP (Dec 6, 2012)

We've had heavy units in country for years now. Once Iraq began winding down the heavies needed a way to justify their exitence or help the light units with home station dwell time, not to mention the surge troops had to come from somewhere. The bottom line is we've had Armor guys running the streets in MRAPs and Strykers for years.

We stopped trying to win this thing back in 2007 or 2008 and no one got the memo.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> We've had heavy units in country for years now. Once Iraq began winding down the heavies needed a way to justify their exitence or help the light units with home station dwell time, not to mention the surge troops had to come from somewhere. The bottom line is we've had Armor guys running the streets in MRAPs and Strykers for years.
> 
> We stopped trying to win this thing back in 2007 or 2008 and no one got the memo.


That's part of my bitch, letting Mech/Armor guys run MRAPs/Strykers makes sense to me; but having an Armor-Centric Corps in-charge doesn't.

Why not man XVIII at 150% and put 1/3 in Afghanistan running (ruining?) ISAF.  Essentially 50% of the Army CJTF portion is from XVIII Corps, and the remainder are augmenters who (hopefully) have done a train-up before deploying.
Instead you have a Patton wanna-be running the show and fucking it up for the next guy.


----------



## AWP (Dec 6, 2012)

You could argue that 18th ABN didn't exactly do a stellar job, never has, but would make more sense than an Armor-centric HQ. At the end of the day, the Army doesn't possess many O's who understand COIN and believe in it, nor does it possess any method for teaching conventional soldiers how to wage COIN, so any attempt at COIN is doomed to failure regardless of who is in charge.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 6, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You could argue that 18th ABN didn't exactly do a stellar job, never has, but would make more sense than an Armor-centric HQ. At the end of the day, the Army doesn't possess many O's who understand COIN and believe in it, nor does it possess any method for teaching conventional soldiers how to wage COIN, so any attempt at COIN is doomed to failure regardless of who is in charge.


Not COIN so much, as battlefield mobility.  III Corps thinks mobility= vehicle, XVIII is more feetcentric.  Taking guys who thought process lies in riding to battle, then dismounting and having them conduct a war in mountains doesn't make sense.  Yeah, parts of asscrackistan are flat, but there is more mountain war then urban war.

III Corps has a place, just not in asscrackistan.


----------

